
Schrödinger's Firefox OS - bpierre
http://elioqoshi.me/en/2016/01/schrodingers-firefox-os/
======
petecox
So um, early adopter, I have a Mozilla Flame as my daily phone.

Will it continue to receive (nightly) build updates to gaia and gecko plus
security fixes as Firefox OS diversifies and matures?

~~~
mchahn
My read of the article is that there is no more Firefox OS. So I doubt there
will be any diversifying or maturing. I don't know what the new thing will be
and apparently no one else knows either.

~~~
chei0aiV
It is more like; Firefox OS will continue to exist but it isn't about
smartphones any more, but about other kinds of devices like TVs, fridges and
so on.

